# A great new book about Tartaria by James W. Lee



## Catalyst (Oct 19, 2020)

*The One World Tartarians: The Greatest Civilization Ever To Be Erased From History*

*https://planetruthblog.files.wordpress.com/2020/09/one-world-tartarians_int_092120.pdf*
This Book is Open Sourced to Download, Copy and Share. No copyrights reserved.
https://aplanetruth.info/I've just come across an interesting new book about Tartaria, so it's not an advertisement in any way. I really stumbled upon it by accident right now, while scrolling news in one Tartaria-related group on Facebook.

I skimmed through it and can say that its full of useful information, gathered from various sources. I think it'll be useful for people who don't want to search for information scattered across hundreds of webpages. Everything is tightly packed in order, easy to read with many images. It deserves more attention because I think almost nobody knows about it right now.

I've also attached a copy of it here, to make sure it always stays available.


----------



## KeeperOfTheKnowledge (Oct 19, 2020)

Flipping through it reminds me a lot of what we discussed on the old sh.org


----------



## galweg (Oct 19, 2020)

Nice find.  I know what I'm reading tonight.


----------



## davtash (Oct 20, 2020)

what a wealth of information like another SH site, what do we do with all this info? It wont change the world but it will affect my interaction and how and what I teach at school.


----------



## Armouro (Oct 20, 2020)

Heavy suspicion when it comes to anything Jaimey shares. 
Typically; If it isn't a money scheme, he stole it. 
Doesn't mean it's bull, just that he's a real candidate for a future Alex Jones.


----------



## Catalyst (Oct 20, 2020)

Armouro said:


> Heavy suspicion when it comes to anything Jaimey shares.
> Typically; If it isn't a money scheme, he stole it.
> Doesn't mean it's bull, just that he's a real candidate for a future Alex Jones.



I personally have never heard anything about this person before. And frankly speaking, I don't really care about his background or past. I'm just glad that people create Tartaria-related content (no matter what, be it books or videos, or just forum threads). The more content about Tartaria there are, the harder it is for the shadow government to suppress this information.


----------



## Armouro (Oct 20, 2020)

Catalyst said:


> Armouro said:
> 
> 
> > Heavy suspicion when it comes to anything Jaimey shares.
> ...


My stance on aplanetruth content notwithstanding, I do agree. It's good to see more information available. 
So we have this view in common.


----------



## codis (Oct 20, 2020)

Catalyst said:


> I really stumbled upon it by accident right now, while scrolling news in one *Tartaria-related group on Facebook*.


That (emphasis mine) tells me all I need to know.


----------



## Catalyst (Oct 20, 2020)

codis said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> > I really stumbled upon it by accident right now, while scrolling news in one *Tartaria-related group on Facebook*.
> ...


What's wrong with that? I scan all sources for valuable news. You never know where you'll come across a great finding.


----------



## codis (Oct 20, 2020)

You gotta find out for yourself what Fakebook is.
You can start here: Facebook and the CIA | ZDNet
Look out for the term "In-Q-Tel", and continue there: In-Q-Tel – Wikipedia

Or go on and tell us you are so naive to believe you find the truth on social media sites.


----------



## Taira Earth (Oct 20, 2020)

Catalyst said:


> I've also attached a copy of it here, to make sure it always stays available.




I'm using machine translation.

Personally, I would change "The One World Tartarians" to "The One World Holy Roman Empire".
I suppose the architecture of the world can be divided into Etruscan, Roman, Moorish and Tartarian.

But there's a lot in there that I didn't know that might be common knowledge to some of you here. You've done it.

Thanks for the upload. I'll enjoy reading it.


----------



## Catalyst (Oct 20, 2020)

codis said:


> You gotta find out for yourself what Fakebook is.
> You can start here: Facebook and the CIA | ZDNet
> Look out for the term "In-Q-Tel", and continue there: In-Q-Tel – Wikipedia
> 
> Or go on and tell us you are so naive to believe you find the truth on social media sites.



I know what Facebook is but it doesn't mean that 100% of information that people post there is moderated. It is just impossible to control every message and every post. This is the group where I found the link - Groupes Facebook . I don't know who is admin there, I don't know their true intentions, but I know that sometimes useful content is posted there, so why not? You suggest that I should avoid reading this group just because it is posted on a sinister platform? With the very same logic we can say that SH.net is infiltrated by agents of influence who spread falsehood, but in this case you won't even know about them. So why being so biased when there is really no need in it?


----------



## codis (Oct 20, 2020)

You've got to come to your own conclusions what sources you can trust, and what not.
And go down your own research rabbit holes.

But Facebook is nothing but an outsourced & privatized surveillance & censorship agency.


----------

